# Как Обновить старый сервер, и добиться 100 uptime?

## minzak

Есть сервер Gentoo от 2015 года, на LVM томах, частично присутствуют новые пакеты, и частично есть не работающие пакеты.

При этом на сервере есть Почта postfix , которая очень активно используется, и всегда нужен Аптайм 100%.

А также ряд других apache2/php/perl/python работающих сервисов

И надо еще установить python 3.6.3

~ $ uname -a

```

Linux site.com 3.2.12-1 #2 SMP Mon Mar 9 12:28:44 CET 2015 x86_64 Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 1214 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

~ $ sudo emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.2.12-1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-1-x86_64-Dual-Core_AMD_Opteron-tm-_Processor_1214-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7685020 total,    889384 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   7004412 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 27 Sep 2017 09:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.2_p53

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.1-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.2.5-r6::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1::gentoo, 1.12.6::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.7::gentoo, 4.8.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.nl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 bzip2 cli crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv jbig jpeg jpeg2k mbox modules multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl openmp pcre png readline seccomp session ssl tcpd tiff unicode xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="access auth auth_dbm auth_anon auth_digest alias file-cache echo charset-lite cache disk-cache mem-cache ext-filter case_filter case-filter-in deflate mime-magic cern-meta expires headers usertrack unique-id proxy proxy-connect proxy-ftp proxy-http info include cgi cgid dav dav-fs vhost-alias speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so filter unique_id authz_host auth_basic charset_lite authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_owner authz_user ext_filter mime_magic vhost_alias proxy_http" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="mp4 access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo gzip limit_conn limit_req map memcached proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upstream_ip_hash userid uwsgi" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

~ $ eselect python list

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.2

  [3]   python3.3 *

  [4]   python3.4

```

~ $ sudo supervisorctl

```

error: <class 'xmlrpclib.ProtocolError'>, <ProtocolError for 127.0.0.1/RPC2: 301 Moved Permanently>: file: /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/supervisor/xmlrpc.py line: 479

supervisor>

supervisor> exit

~ $

```

Конечно надо выполнить emerge-webrsync и emerge --sync, emerge portage чтобы были доступны новые пакеты, но тогда еще больше будет полу-рабочих пакетов.

sudo emerge --ask python

```

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2017-08-19-hardened-sources-removal/2017-08-19-hardened-sources-removal.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2017-07-16-systemd-rootprefix/2017-07-16-systemd-rootprefix.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2017-04-10-split-and-slotted-wine/2017-04-10-split-and-slotted-wine.en.txt

!!!   line 6: News-Item-Format: 2.0

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/elt-patches-20170422 [20170317]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.4.5 [3.4.1] USE="(-libressl)"

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4 [2.0.1-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="(python3_5%*) (python3_6%*)"

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-python-20160516 [20140125]

[blocks b      ] <app-eselect/eselect-python-20160206 ("<app-eselect/eselect-python-20160206" is blocking dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4)

[blocks B      ] <dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r4:2.7 ("<dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r4:2.7" is blocking dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4)

[blocks B      ] <dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r4:3.3 ("<dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r4:3.3" is blocking dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/python-exec:2

  (dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.2 required by (app-eselect/eselect-python-20160516:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                     ^^^^^

  (dev-lang/python-exec-2.0.1-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/virtualenv-1.11.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (app-portage/mirrorselect-2.2.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/pytest-2.6.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (dev-python/ecdsa-0.11-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (dev-python/paramiko-1.15.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2[python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_5(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)] required by (sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/cffi-0.8.6:0/0.8.6::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/chardet-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/ply-3.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/six-1.8.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (dev-python/pycrypto-2.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (sys-apps/portage-2.2.26:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/pyasn1-0.1.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/docutils-0.12:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/py-1.4.25:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-7.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/pygments-2.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-)] required by (app-admin/webapp-config-1.52-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (sys-process/iotop-0.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-)] required by (dev-java/java-config-2.1.12-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (net-analyzer/fail2ban-0.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-0.14:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/python-exec:2/2=[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-lang/python-2.7.9-r1:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/requests-2.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/ply-3.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pycrypto-2.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/py-1.4.25:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[ncurses(+)] required by (sys-process/iotop-0.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/python:2.7 required by @selected

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[xml] required by (app-portage/mirrorselect-2.2.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/ndg-httpsclient-0.3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    =dev-lang/python-2.7* required by (dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    =dev-lang/python-2.7*[xml] required by (dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-java/java-config-2.1.12-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/cffi-0.8.6:0/0.8.6::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[bzip2(+)] required by (sys-apps/portage-2.2.26:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/docutils-0.12:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/setuptools-7.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/chardet-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (net-analyzer/fail2ban-0.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pytest-2.6.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/cryptography-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[xml] required by (app-admin/supervisor-3.1.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-vcs/git-2.7.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pygments-2.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[threads] required by (dev-vcs/mercurial-3.2.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/ecdsa-0.11-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/paramiko-1.15.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/virtualenv-1.11.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (app-admin/webapp-config-1.52-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/meld3-1.0.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-0.14:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[xml(+)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    =dev-lang/python-2* required by (sys-apps/dstat-0.7.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pyasn1-0.1.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/six-1.8.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r1:3.3/3.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/requests-2.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pytest-2.6.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (net-analyzer/fail2ban-0.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/six-1.8.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pygments-2.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[bzip2(+)] required by (sys-apps/portage-2.2.26:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pycrypto-2.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pyasn1-0.1.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/virtualenv-1.11.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-java/java-config-2.1.12-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[xml(+)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/paramiko-1.15.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/python:3.3 required by @selected

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-0.14:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/cffi-0.8.6:0/0.8.6::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/cryptography-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/chardet-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/ecdsa-0.11-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/setuptools-7.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/ply-3.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/py-1.4.25:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-devel/binutils-2.24-r3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michaе┌ GцЁrny <mgorny@gentoo.org>, Andreas K. Hц╪ttel <dilfridge@gentoo.org>,

# Matthias Maier <tamiko@gentoo.org> (21 May 2017)

# These old versions of toolchain packages (binutils, gcc, glibc) are no

# longer officially supported and are not suitable for general use. Using

# these packages can result in build failures (and possible breakage) for

# many packages, and may leave your system vulnerable to known security

# exploits.

# If you still use one of these old toolchain packages, please upgrade (and

# switch the compiler / the binutils) ASAP. If you need them for a specific

# (isolated) use case, feel free to unmask them on your system.

- sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.20.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Kent Fredric <kentnl@gentoo.org> (04 Feb 2017)

# Unsecure versions that have been only restored to tree

# to resolve compatibility problems with mail-filter/amavisd-new

# Use with caution due to these being removed for CVE-2016-1251

# Bug: #601144

# Bug: #604678

- sys-libs/glibc-2.19-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

~ $

```

Как привести систему в порядок, при этом не потеряв функциональность, рабочие сервисы и доступ к системе?

P.S.

На тестовой машине с нескольких раз удалось обновить систему 2015 года до актуальной 2017, благодаря тому, что нашлись старые portage и stage3.

Но у меня была возможность перезагружаться сколько угодно раз и пару раз загрузиться с LiveCD для исправления ошибок, которые возникали.Last edited by minzak on Sun Oct 22, 2017 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pinkbyte

Без запасного сервера/виртуалки с полным дублированием функционала задача в общем случае нерешаема. Либо снижать требования к 100%-ности аптайма.

----------

## TigerJr

не обновлять и не трогать, лучше поднимать новый и мигрировать всё со старого, порой такая проблема нерешаема

чем меньше действий на сервере - тем больше аптайма, обновление не гарантирует ни чего

ЗЫ. Порой синхронизируешь порты и старые пакеты уже не удалить, а в результате получишь циклические зависимости, если начнешь их решать - повалишь сервак наболтъ

----------

